# Need help with online survey!



## maxinebristol (May 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I am doing a research project for the Bristol Vet School, will you please help me by filling in my online survey?

This is the link: Online Survey 'Movement of horses and ponies between owners in Great Britain'
(It will be online from the first week of May onwards)

*Nice to know: by participating you can enter a draw to win a £100 Tack Shop voucher!*

We want to find out how often leisure horses change between owners and why. The results of the research project will have important influence on improving the health and safety of horses across Great Britain.

Thanks, your input is really appreciated! 

Cheers, Maxine


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Done 

XxX


----------



## maxinebristol (May 5, 2011)

thank you so much! News about the voucher will be posted here at the end of June


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

Also done!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I've done it as well


----------



## maxinebristol (May 5, 2011)

That's great, thanks!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't do it because I don't own any at the minute


----------



## maxinebristol (May 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

Do you still have the time to help me out with this? Please, please I really need your support... 

And of course I would like to thank everyone who filled in the survey already, that helps me a lot! 

Thanks so much :biggrin:

xx Maxi


----------



## fat fred (May 26, 2011)

Just done it


----------



## Lucy B (May 14, 2011)

Done
Good luck reading all of those results


----------



## maxinebristol (May 5, 2011)

Haha, thanks! Although it's going to be a lot of work, it'll be worth it  

Thanks again!:biggrin:


----------

